# Lipstick Recs for NC15 - NC20



## blindpassion (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey NC 15 - NC 20 ladies, 
What MAC lipsticks do you rec for your skin tone?
What are your favs, and what do you reach for the most?


So far I only have three, (Angel, Delish, and Lollipop Lovin), Lipsticks are a tiny part of my collection and I'm hoping to expand, any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 13, 2008)

Im NC20 & I like Bombshell, Plink!, Ramblin Rose, High Tea, Sweetie aaand Hug Me ^_^


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2008)

sandy b!


----------



## foomph (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm NC 20 (25 in the summer):
-Syrup
-Plink
-Hug Me
-Blankety (if you like nudes)
-MAC red
-Creme de la Femme (if you like frosts)


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually really like the Melrose Mood heatherette. I have a hard time finding fun colors, usually I just wear Myth with Prr lipglass, but MM is really cute. i'm nc20.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I actually really like the Melrose Mood heatherette. I have a hard time finding fun colors, usually I just wear Myth with Prr lipglass, but MM is really cute. i'm nc20._

 
I'm glad you said that... I've been wanting Melrose Mood but wasn't sure it'd work on paler skin tones!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmmm...would not picture Melrose Mood working with yellow undertones?

I'm NC15 and from the permanent line some of my favorites include VGV, Lame, Midimauve, Sophisto, Jubilee, Velvet Teddy.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 16, 2008)

NC15 to 20 in the summer here.

like Winthrop, i also suggest Viva Glam 5 and Midimauve.  Hug Me is a colour i recommend to a LOT of people...  i wear Eden Rocks, Plastique and Frenzy a lot.  Frenzy has the black triangle of death next to it on the website, but the triangle has been there for a year and there seems to be a lot of it floating around.


----------



## *K_87* (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm NC25, and I love freckletone. Angel's my fave though I can see you already have that!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 17, 2008)

NARS Pigalle, Blonde Venus. Laura Mercier's Dry Rose. There are a few Chanel and a few MAC I wear, but none have the staying power or thick,dense, and non frosty quality I like NARS lipsticks do. I like colours that are close to my natural lipcolour and I will wear one of lip Fusions coloured gloss plumpers on top. My lips are "Joliesque" so I try to make the most of them. I usually wear a Fusion crayon on my lips before applying lipstick. Fusion crayons are very natural colours and have soluable collagen. It's gotta be good for me as well as look smashing.


----------



## rabideloise (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm NC15 and here's all the lipsticks I have (I think!):

-Sophisto (absolutely love this one, it looks dark but it's a lustre)
-Plumful
-Blankety
-Hue (my favorite ever probably, I'm already on tube #2)
-Not so Innocent from Fafi
-MAC Red
-Dubonnet
-Rocker
-Profusion
-Lustering
-Screenqueen from Raquel Welch
-Fast Lane
-Orchidazzle (haven't figured out how to wear this one yet without looking dumb)
-Style it Up from Barbie
-Frenzy
-nude l/s from Alexander McQueen collection...name escaped me atm  -- MASQUE! haha, I had to edit the post for that

For every day looks, stuff that goes with everything, Hue is always in my purse (because it's a glaze and not garish), and if I want something a little sassier I always pick up Sophisto.


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 19, 2008)

-Snob is my all time fave
-Angel
-Freckletone


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 19, 2008)

my favorite right now is high tea with viva glam v over it.  pretty!


----------

